

Ask YC: Where do you buy RAM? - epi0Bauqu

I'm in the market for some RAM, and wondering where people usually buy their RAM.
======
izaidi
I use Crucial (<http://crucial.com>). Usually pretty cheap and the service is
terrific.

~~~
gm
Another vote for Crucial. It always works, and the price is great.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Interesting. For what I'm looking for, Crucial is charging $550, and the exact
same model number (of crucial memory) is $379 on newegg.com:

[http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT25...](http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT2KIT25672Y335)

[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148119)

------
ejs
I usually use Newegg.com but if you watch the deal sites (like slickdeals.net)
you can get some very good deals on RAM

~~~
icey
I go to newegg for just about everything. Occasionally you'll find a better
deal elsewhere, but newegg is consistently priced pretty competitively and
it's just not worth the time a lot of times for a savings of a few bucks.

~~~
cdr
I use deal sites, but I check regularly rather than waiting until I need it.
Just recently I picked up 2GB for $10 AR - that's pretty decent, you have to
admit. On the other hand, this had led to me having several extra GB sitting
around.

------
jon_dahl
I've used Other World Computing (<http://www.macsales.com/>) for 5-10 RAM
purchases over the years. Good prices and I've never had a reliability
problem. Mac focused, though RAM is generally RAM.

~~~
gry
Bought from them as well for 10 years. Never had a bad stick.

------
sanj
I've bought thousands of dollars of RAM at <http://datamemorysystems.com/>

The one time I had issues (some very early gig chips for a AlBook), they fixed
it quickly.

Cheap, reliable and friendly.

------
lsc
I use newegg.com, mostly because I'm really, really picky about ECC- I use
unbuffered ECC in everything. Only a little more expensive than non-ecc- the
biggest problem is that most places don't stock it. newegg does.

If I was using non-ecc, I'd wait for a sale at Fry's (though I'd still make
sure to buy corsair or crucial or some other reputable brand) - I get most of
my hard drives at Fry's- I tried ordering 'em from newegg, and the packaging
(on the hard drives) was horribly bad. the drives were ok, but that was luck.

------
jcromartie
Craigslist. People that have just upgraded their laptop or desktop sell the
old RAM for next to nothing. If nothing fits the bill on CL then it's off to
Newegg.

------
eru
Sorry, I flagged this accidentally. (I tried out the new feature before
reading about it.) Please do not take offense.

Is there any way to unflag? Thanks.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Unflagging is now implemented.

~~~
eru
That was fast.

~~~
eru
Did I just see a 'repl' comment from pg? ;)

Anyway - I was more amazed that I catched the moment when I went from
complaint to feature. I am used to your speed by now.

------
ideamonk
I buy from local shops in SP road, in Bangalore while in Delhi I used to buy
from nehru place. Both these places are known for electronics goods at cheap
rate in India.

------
epi0Bauqu
I'm interested in where people go in general, but in particular I'm personally
looking for 4 GB (2x2GB) ECC DDR SDRAM (at least PC2100).

------
midnightmonster
<http://oempcworld.com/> \-- good prices and pretty good service.

------
ucdaz
Well I'm located in the Bay Area, but you can get 2 GB of Crucial ram for $20
at Frys Electronics.

------
Xichekolas
newegg.com or zipzoomfly.com or pricewatch.com

~~~
weegee
I remember when zipzoomfly.com was googlegear.com. that was before I found
newegg.com.

------
prakash
Crucial + Mushkin

